# AGA Convention 2008: Who's Going?



## AaronT

Is anyone else planning on attending the 2008 AGA Convention in Atlanta, Georgia this November? It promises to be a great convention this year. The list of speakers is top-notch, including none other than the master himself, Takashi Amano!

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

I'm planning to be there. It will be great to meet some of you in person for a change.


----------



## oregon aqua

Ohhhh i wanna go so bad!!!!


----------



## orlando

We will be there


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Gonna do whatever it takes to be there 

Luis, Thanh, Quoc, Bush, Kevin, anyone with me???


----------



## jazzlvr123

it was between tom barr's plant fest and this convection and i chose the plant fest mainly because tom is a real good friend of mine. i sure would like to see Mr. amano doing an aquascaping presentation but hes there almost every year so maybe next year


----------



## BryceM

Hmmmmmm. Very tempting.


----------



## AaronT

jazzlvr123 said:


> it was between tom barr's plant fest and this convection and i chose the plant fest mainly because tom is a real good friend of mine. i sure would like to see Mr. amano doing an aquascaping presentation but hes there almost every year so maybe next year


I doubt Amano will be back next year. It's been since 2004 since he last came to the AGA. He'll probably be back at some point though.


----------



## MatPat

I was at the '04 convention and should probably look into going to Atlanta this year. I wonder if I can get a few fellow SWOAPE people to go.


----------



## Cavan Allen

I'll find a way. I always do.


----------



## Bert H

I've got family in Atlanta, might be time for a visit...


----------



## AaronT

MatPat said:


> I was at the '04 convention and should probably look into going to Atlanta this year. I wonder if I can get a few fellow SWOAPE people to go.


I was there too. Maybe this time we can actually meet.


----------



## MatPat

Yeah dude, it would be nice to meet a lot of the people on here. It's great to be able to put a face with a name


----------



## hooha

already got the green light from the boss, and the 'other boss'. I plan on having my avatar on a name tag 

For those who havent looked yet, this looks to be a great lineup:

Karen Randall (long time contributor to the AGA)
Amano (i'm assuming everyone knows this guy  )
Dr. Tan (the "moss ID guy from Singapore")
Mike Senske (I'm assuming everyone here knows this guy as well  )
also talks on Chemistry (Seachem guy) and tissue culture for plants

The Atlanta aquarium is only a leisurely walk/cab ride away, and I believe the AGA is planning on getting some discounted rates for those interested.


----------



## Nelumbo74

Since most aquatic gardeners are also terrestrial gardeners, you should try your best to also see the Atlanta Botanical Garden while you're in town. It's one of the best, and the new state of the art orchid houses are amazing with both highland and tropical sections. There are Nepenthes in there bigger than your forearm. Also, the Camellias will be beginning to bloom in the woodland garden, and they have some exceptional dart frog paludariums in the lobby of Fuqua conservatory.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Gonna do whatever it takes to be there
> 
> Luis, Thanh, Quoc, Bush, Kevin, anyone with me???


Hey Paul, I will try my best to be there. We need to start planning.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Overfloater

I'll be there. I fly for free but I'm not too far away in Florida if I decide to drive instead. Sounds like fun.


----------



## rusticitas

My girlfriend and I are planning on going. Her parents now live down there. And I _*very*_ much want to see the botanical gardens again! Their carnivorous plant collection is amazing.

Also I heard that the leafy seadragons at the Atlanta Aquarium are pregnant? Might be interesting to see baby seadragons...


----------



## Afyounie

I want to go soooo bad. Though with the price of gas and the cost of college it will probably be a no for me. Can someone please explain what all those fees are for? It says that only AGA members can attend, but do you still have to pay $59 to go?


----------



## AaronT

Afyounie said:


> I want to go soooo bad. Though with the price of gas and the cost of college it will probably be a no for me. Can someone please explain what all those fees are for? It says that only AGA members can attend, but do you still have to pay $59 to go?


Sure, that's an easy one. The rent cost of the hotel convention rooms has to be covered. The speaker's plane tickets have to be paid for (Amano San doesn't come free. ). There are lots of costs, trust me they're aren't making any money on fees.


----------



## Afyounie

Hopefully I can afford this next year. I would love to see Amano do a demo and here what all these speakers have to say. Would anyone like to hide me in their luggage?


----------



## 4f1hmi

i want to go too!!!!!


----------



## Bert H

How quickly does one have to purchase the convention tickets? Is it a limited seating type event?


----------



## CherylR

Afyounie said:


> I want to go soooo bad. Though with the price of gas and the cost of college it will probably be a no for me. Can someone please explain what all those fees are for? It says that only AGA members can attend, but do you still have to pay $59 to go?


Hi Afyounie,

Yes, if you want to see the presentations, the fee is $59 AND you have to be an AGA member, which is $20 BUT you get a FREE quarterly subscription to The Aquatic Gardener, journal of the AGA. The banquet is extra but that is a pass-through cost. That means we charge you what the hotel charges us for the food and service. The only other expense is the hotel room. It looks expensive to me also, but the reality is, that's a very reasonable price for a nice hotel in downtown Atlanta. So buddy up with some of your pals and split the price of the room rate. What's the point of going to college if you don't ever sleep on the floor? 

Bert, wow it would sure be nice to get such a response that we had to cut off registrations. But in previous years we have accepted registration at the door for a slightly higher fee.

Cheryl


----------



## hooha

I don't think there's a mad rush or necessarily a limited supply for tickets. I'm purchasing my convention tickets here shortly, and looking at flight in a month or so when the 'specials' for November start popping up.

Don't forget about the large auction on Sunday - my collectoritis is starting to act up again


----------



## Overfloater

Does anyone know if there will be ADA equipment for sale? I wonder if Jeff will be bringing any items from the ADG store. I suppose I should just email him and find out.


----------



## Afyounie

Thanx cheryl for the explanation. Unfortunately I am the only one of my friends that enjoys planted aquariums. Also, I told my girlfriend that we couldn't go to the cichlid convention in atlanta this year(not fond of cichlids anymore), so that means no for the aga convention.

Do they hold this convention in atlanta every year or is it at different places across the nation?


----------



## bigstick120

Its in different places, last year they didnt even have one.


----------



## AaronT

bigstick120 said:


> Its in different places, last year they didnt even have one.


Wasn't last year San Francisco? I think it was the year before that they didn't have one.


----------



## Phil Edwards

I'm most definitely going to be there, it's just down the road! I wouldn't miss this one for the world. I'll finally be able to go to the auction and other Sunday activities. Yeay!!! 


On a peripheral note, since I do live in the area I'd love to have folks over to my place at some point. If you're going to be arriving early on Wednesday night or Thursday let me know. We might be able to arrange some sort of pre-mass-arrival goings-on before the big Thursday night activities get going.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## JanS

Nelumbo74 said:


> Since most aquatic gardeners are also terrestrial gardeners, you should try your best to also see the Atlanta Botanical Garden while you're in town. It's one of the best, and the new state of the art orchid houses are amazing with both highland and tropical sections. There are Nepenthes in there bigger than your forearm. Also, the Camellias will be beginning to bloom in the woodland garden, and they have some exceptional dart frog paludariums in the lobby of Fuqua conservatory.


That's good to know since I'm going to be there next month of the ACA (American Cichlid Assn.) convention. We are going to the aquarium, but we weren't sure about the botanical garden. Now that I know, we'll probably visit that too.

I've been hoping to get to an AGA convention one of these years, but I don't know if I can justify the cost of traveling down there twice in a few months time just for my hobby.....


----------



## AaronT

Phil Edwards said:


> I'm most definitely going to be there, it's just down the road! I wouldn't miss this one for the world. I'll finally be able to go to the auction and other Sunday activities. Yeay!!!
> 
> On a peripheral note, since I do live in the area I'd love to have folks over to my place at some point. If you're going to be arriving early on Wednesday night or Thursday let me know. We might be able to arrange some sort of pre-mass-arrival goings-on before the big Thursday night activities get going.
> 
> Regards,
> Phil


I might take you up on that Phil. My wife and I will be driving up from Orlando from a wedding the previous weekend.


----------



## aquaphish

*Who is going to the AGA meeting in Nov.*

Who ever is going may be we can make a group of daring adventurers to go to the northern forests of Georgia and look for Big Foot!!!


----------



## GaCat

*Re: Who is going to the AGA meeting in Nov.*

I'm planning on going to see Amano-san fo sure. By November the Big Foots are usually down on the pan-handle of Fla. Later around January they do the dreg thing down in the Key's. Haha!


----------



## puttyman70

I guess I'll have to check it out. We just had MACNA (marine aquarium conference of north america) here last week and that was a lot of fun too. I guess this year we hit the aquarium convention lottery, lol.

If you go the the GA aquarium do the behind the scenes tour. I lucked out and got a private look by one of the aquarium volunteers. Looking down into the whale shark tank is amazing, 6.3 million gallons!


----------



## JanS

I've been really tempted, even though I was just down there in July for the Cichlid convention.
I am not at all fond of that airport (almost missed my flight out), and I already did the GA aquarium tour, so it would be all convention stuff (which isn't a bad thing  ). I personally wasn't all that impressed of the aquarium, and thought the Shedd was much better, but I guess if it's within walking distance of the hotel it would be worth seeing if you haven't yet. The crowds there were just horrendous, so it made it nearly impossible to get to most of the displays. 
Here's one example:


And the whole album of the pics I took, if anyone is interested.


The other thing is that you should purchase your aquarium tickets way ahead of time since they are booked up quite often - especially the behind the scenes tours.
Purchase tickets


----------



## Phil Edwards

I totally agree with you on the aquarium, Jan. I'd rather take the drive to Chattanooga than go to the one here again, outside of the conference that is.


----------



## kkau1

How big is the convention? How many people have there been at past conventions?


----------



## AaronT

kkau1 said:


> How big is the convention? How many people have there been at past conventions?


The time I went when it was here there were 80+ people, so it's small as far as conventions go, but I kind of like it that way because you actually get to meet most of the people and have one-on-one time with your favorite speakers.


----------



## CherylR

I'm guessing we'll have nearly 100 people this time. We hope. BUT you don't have to wade through the fish folk to have a conversation with a fellow plant-head. We're all plant-heads.


----------



## AaronT

Wow, nearly 100. That's awesome!


----------



## Jdinh04

I will try to find a way to make it. I'm having schedule issues right now but hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## BryceM

I'm scheming, hoping, & thinking about how to pull it off. I'd love to actually meet some of the people I "know", hehe.

If travel wasn't becoming such a huge headache it would be a lot easier ignore the reasons not to go.


----------



## Jason Baliban

See you all there

jB


----------



## Bert H

Well, it's looking more and more like I'll be there.  I've joined AGA, and made the hotel reservations, so I've got 2 out of 3. I just have to make sure I can work it into my schedule now. It wjill be nice to put some faces behind the avatars and names.


----------



## AaronT

I just signed up officially.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Excellent! I can't wait to see those of you I know again and to meet those I haven't met before. It's going to be a good show this year.


----------



## ingg

Signed up earlier this week, am looking forward to meeting folks!


----------



## Tex Gal

I'd love to go. Thinking about how I can do it.....


----------



## JanS

Darn it, neither one of my regular convention travel buddies can make it to this one after just being in Atlanta in July....
I _could_ swing it, but I'll have to do some deep pondering to see if I want to do a vacation solo. It's not like I mind being alone, but there are a few other factors to consider, like the Mr being on vacation at the same time and I don't want to cut in on his time, having to be here more for the dogs and stuff.

I'd definitely like to meet all of you though..... Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Phil Edwards

Hey folks,

We have less than a week left before the hotel releases any unreserved rooms. If you're thinking about or planning on coming to the convention this year and haven't registered for your rooms please do so now. Once the hotel releases the rooms you will no longer get the reduced convention price.


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Phil - I have some serious thinking/planning to do!


----------



## Cavan Allen

I'm going.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks Phil - I have some serious thinking/planning to do!


If you're one of us, you'll go.... All the cool kids are doing it! [smilie=l:


----------



## Tex Gal

Cavan Allen said:


> If you're one of us, you'll go.... All the cool kids are doing it! [smilie=l:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is Mikey going? Let's get Mikey! Mikey does eveything... If Mikey goes then I'll go... (Gotta be my age to get this one...) :mrgreen:


----------



## hooha

"He likes it! Hey Mikey!"

Too bad he ate pop rocks and drank pop and died....


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Finally Confirmed. I am going to be there with a few other members from NASH. Hope to meet all of you there.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Tex Gal

I'm booked and coming with my husband!! So excited! It'll be nice to meet some of you. What a nice get away!


----------



## Bert H

OK, it's official! I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## BryceM

Aghhh. I came this close *** pinches fingers *** to booking it, but I just can't do it this year. I have to be out of town the weekend before and I can't get coverage at the hospital for two weekends in a row. BUMMER!!!


----------



## AaronT

That's a shame you can't make it Bryce. I was looking forward to meeting you in person finally. 

We'll all have to wear our name tags with our APC names on them as well as our real names so we can find each other.


----------



## Tex Gal

Oh Bryce, I thought you were already confirmed! So sorry! I thought there was some law about leading APC and having to be at the conference! Your hospital just probably doesn't know about that. I'm sure if they did they would take the necessary steps to see that you went! :slywink:

For the plant auction how do you keep plants in good condition until Sunday? Do you just treat them as if you were mailing them?


----------



## AaronT

Tex Gal said:


> Oh Bryce, I thought you were already confirmed! So sorry! I thought there was some law about leading APC and having to be at the conference! Your hospital just probably doesn't know about that. I'm sure if they did they would take the necessary steps to see that you went! :slywink:
> 
> For the plant auction how do you keep plants in good condition until Sunday? Do you just treat them as if you were mailing them?


That's what I would do to bring plants. I would carry them on too as the luggage compartment of planes can be pretty cold and you never know if they'll lose it.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Tex Gal said:


> Oh Bryce, I thought you were already confirmed! So sorry! I thought there was some law about leading APC and having to be at the conference! Your hospital just probably doesn't know about that. I'm sure if they did they would take the necessary steps to see that you went! :slywink:
> 
> For the plant auction how do you keep plants in good condition until Sunday? Do you just treat them as if you were mailing them?


Yeah, I thought you were coming Bryce! That's really too bad. Maybe next time.

Tex Gal,

I'd say that you could keep them in their bags in a place exposed to a little sunlight and they should be fine. I think, though, that they may be all collected beforehand and processed. I'm going to be helping with that this year, but Cheryl will probably have a better answer.


----------



## Bert H

Sorry to hear that, Bryce. 

I'd be curious to have some info on the auction as well. I might a goodie or two.


----------



## CherylR

I'm going to be sending an e-mail to to everyone who registers, inviting them to send me a line of text and a small graphic. This could be the name of your aquatic-related business & logo, OR your forum name and avatar.


----------



## CherylR

TexGal & Bert, as long as there is condensation on the inside of the bags, the plants will be fine. They don't need a lot of water and the airlines get twitchy about that.

Yes, you will be turning your plants in before the actual auction so we can get everything logged into the computer. So while you may want to wrap them in wet newspaper or paper towels for the trip, you'll need to remove those before turning them in so folks can see what they are bidding on.

More info: http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Auction/bidder.html
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Auction/seller.html

Cheryl


----------



## Jdinh04

Awesome, I will be there guys!

Just got everything booked and paid today!!!!

I will probably be the youngest person there!!!!


----------



## Phil Edwards

That's awesome, Jdinh! I'm really looking forward to seeing my old friends and meeting the new ones I've made here. 

Two weeks!


----------



## Jdinh04

Woot woot!  now I will have something to write about and publish on my web site: http://www.aquascapist.com

Can't wait, the days are trickling down!


----------



## hooha

Here's a chance for a last minute registration. The hotel deadline has been extended to Oct. 29 for the $109 rate (for a downtown hotel that's an incredible deal).

*Last Chance:* Today is the last day to get the guaranteed $109 room rate at the Sheraton Atlanta Hotel for the AGA convention!

Here's more information about the events and two of the six convention speakers:









*Jeff Senske*
Aquarium Design Group, Houston, Texas
Jeff Senske founded Aquarium Design Group with his brother Mike in 2000 with the goal of setting a new standard for high end custom aquarium design. This year's presentation, Effective Design, will discuss specific strategies for creating interesting and effective designs from a minimal amount of elements, as well as long-term maintenance techniques... read more









*Benito Tan, PhD*
Singapore Botanic Gardens, Singapore
KL (The Moss Guy)'s Professor Benito Tan, a well-known authority on moss taxonomy and biogeography in Asia, will speak on the correct scientific name of Java Moss, and taxonomy and its application in commercially sold aquarium bryophytes... read more

*Florida Aquatic Nurseries* is a convention sponsor again this year, and they are taking this opportunity to premier two new aquatic plants for AGA members. See these two plants live and in person in the Vendor Room, and on Sunday you can bid on them in the auction!









_Nesea pedicellata_ 'Golden'









_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Florida Sunset'

*AGA Banquet * The Saturday night Banquet is more than a great meal: you get to see the winners of the 2008 AGA Aquascaping Contest FIRST and hear directly from the judges who are present. Then Karen Randall will share her experiences exploring southern Thailand. Only those with banquet tickets ($40) will see these events!

Register now! Go to the Aquatic Gardeners Association web site to register and see a preliminary schedule. Questions? E-mail us at convention @ aquatic-gardeners.org.


----------



## Tex Gal

I can't wait!


----------



## AaronT

CherylR said:


> I'm going to be sending an e-mail to to everyone who registers, inviting them to send me a line of text and a small graphic. This could be the name of your aquatic-related business & logo, OR your forum name and avatar.


Did this email go out yet? I'm leaving early (Nov 5th) for the trip to visit some folks in Florida and want to make sure you get this info from me beforehand.


----------



## hooha

For you convention-goers:

Did You Know?

The state of Georgia declared grits its official prepared food in 2002.

For the early birds on packing: weather will be in the low 60's during the day, and low 50's to high 40's at night, with an extended forcast calling for possible showers that weekend.

For those coming in early or leaving late: check out the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. It comes highly recommended to those who love plants.

Cash and check only are accepted at the convention, there is an ATM at the hotel.

For those slackers:

Registration is still open! You can even register at the door if you really want to slack.


----------



## HeyPK

Will arrive Thursday evening and hope to have an informal session about Crypts that is being planned.


----------



## CherylR

Yes, there's a Crypt meeting in the Hospitality Suite starting at 7:30.

If you are registered and you DIDN"T get my e-mail about name badges and other helpful information, PM me.

Cheryl


----------



## Nelumbo74

hooha said:


> For you convention-goers:
> 
> For those coming in early or leaving late: check out the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. It comes highly recommended to those who love plants.


Yes, the ABG is amazing. The Fuqua Orchid Center contains two orchid houses and a tissue culture lab that are attached to the main conservatory. I believe each orchis house is at least 10,000 sq ft. The tropical house is very ornamental with all the basic commercial orchids, and then some that you would never guess are orchids, as well as tropical Rhododendrons, Gesneriads and multiple Bromeliads. Also, the vanilla orchid has bloomed there at least once. If you go there, ask one of the docents about it. The highland orchid house is set up to replicate a high altitude habitat complete with fog and much cooler temps. There you will not only find amazing highland orchids, but you will see Nepenthes bigger than your forearm, and unbelievable Heliamphora. As for the tissue culture lab, it is situated behind large glass windows, so the public can view their work. It's very interesting.

Also, there are multiple paludariums that contain dart frogs, and some of the dart frogs roam free in the main Fuqua Conservatory. You can actually hear them singing.

Unfortunately, my favorite part, the Woodland Shade Garden is closed due to renovations and expansion of the garden. It has one of the best Camellia gardens in the country. They would just be beginning to bloom right now, but unfortunately this section is closed until May 09.

This truly is an amazing, world-class public garden.

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/our_gardens/garden_map.html

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/site/our_gardens/plant_collections

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/our_gardens/InBloom.do

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/site/conservation/amphibian_research

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/site/conservation/tissue_culture


----------



## Tex Gal

Gonna be so great to be there. Wish now we had flown in a day or so ahead of time! Looking forward to seeing all the amazing nature that God created!


----------



## Phil Edwards

Tex Gal said:


> Gonna be so great to be there. Wish now we had flown in a day or so ahead of time! Looking forward to seeing all the amazing nature that God created!


You still can! A lot of it's going to be surrounded by glass though. 

ONE WEEK! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Jdinh04

Less than that Phil! 6 more days wahoooooooooooooo! \\/

Just need to get some work done for school so that I can be stress free!


----------

